# Planted Tank resource in Mississauga



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear Friends

I am recently relocated to Mississauga area, though have been an planted tank hobbyist for few years.

Planning to start a freshwater planted tank..need advice on resources.

I am looking at tank 5 ft 2 ft 2ft. Can someone recommend a place to get the tank made or buy off the shelf.

I have located a ADA dealer in Toronto..so substrate should be ok.

Lighting..can experienced members let me know about LED strips tha have been proven.

Can someone let me know a reasonable source of plants.

Thanks in advance.

ame


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello, and welcome.

If you want tank with those dimensions you will most likely have to have it custom made. I have read good things about both Miracles and North American Fish Breeders. As for the best LED lighting for a planted tank....I don't have much experience with that so I will leave it for someone else to answer. As for a good resource of plants at a reasonable price...right here in the plant section of the Buy and Sell; there are often ads of many different plants at very good prices, usually alot less than you could get at stores. Good luck!


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for the response and warm welcome.

I will check out with them for the tank.

Will check out Buy/sell for plants. 

ame


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

ame said:


> Thank you for the response and warm welcome.
> 
> I will check out with them for the tank.
> 
> ...


This guy is selling a 12 gallon tank whole set up for a good price. He also has a CO2 tank n regulator. Link below.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93994&highlight=Finnex

He has a finnex LED light with it and from the reviews that I have read that is a good LED for planted tanks.

Nevermind the top part that is a small tank. Lol.

As for plants your best choice is TorontoPlantMan. He has lots of plants and his prices are really good compared to the stores. His portions and quality are also great. Here is his link below.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85266

Good luck.


----------



## raheelahmed (Dec 15, 2012)

*led*

i build custom led for planted and reef tanks so if you like any thing custom i can help you with that.


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Since I live in a rented condo..rethinking tank size.

I think will go with 4ft by 20 inch by 20 inch.

Have requested a quote from Miracles..waiting yet. AI seems to have same size tank ready made. 

Can someone share if AI tanks are good quality.

Thanks

ame


----------



## raheelahmed (Dec 15, 2012)

*tanks*

Are you lookiny for acrylic or glass?. Since u r in condo I would highly highly recommend to get tank with euro bracking or put a glass brace in the center since the size you are going for will have to much water pressure and the plastic center brace crack or brake easily. Trusted me it happens to me twice and I know many people with same issue. It cost me change my hardwood floor because the water leaked to people living in the lower floor. Cost me ton of money.


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Raheel

I think your concern is valid. 

I am looking at starphire glass, 12 mm thick. Miracles seem to add euro bracing. Can you tell me more about what exactly it does.

AI tanks are not made with euro bracing, and they are rimless so not sure or if they can add a center glass brace.

Is there a risk of bending at 12 mm width ?
ame


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

ame said:


> Since I live in a rented condo..rethinking tank size.
> 
> I think will go with 4ft by 20 inch by 20 inch.
> 
> ...


I have the 48x20x20 & 2 smaller ones( 25 & 10) from AI. I`m very happy with the tanks.
On the 48 inch tank , there is no need for bracing, my tank filled does not bow period.
Regards


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks.

Got my rimless..it is gorgeous.


----------



## raheelahmed (Dec 15, 2012)

*nice*

Nice.. where did u get it from.... post some pictures. .. if u need led lights let me knoe I can help you out


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks.

Got the tank from AI...pictures coming.


----------



## Cagepride (Nov 30, 2013)

Interested in your light systems that you build.
I was hoping you could email some pictures of complete previous projects?
I am very interested and am starting a planted aquarium and am deciding between t5 or led. My tank is a 144 gallon half circle and quite deep so I need lots of water light penetration. Here is my email if you could let me see some pics, quotes ect
My aquarium is 5 feet long so I would want at least a 48 inch long light. Thx


----------

